
Farmers Slaughtering Dairy Cows Rather Than Lose Money Producing Milk - rfreytag
http://consumerist.com/5299920/farmers-slaughtering-dairy-cows-rather-than-lose-money-producing-milk
======
rfreytag
One of the stories I remember being told by a farmer that lived through the
depression was that the farmers were dumping milk into the streets rather than
selling it and further depressing prices. Slaughtering milk cows is an even
more permanent 'solution.'

Seems like the ground hog just popped up and saw his shadow and is headed back
for a longer rest.

